# Welche Steckdosenleiste?



## Jever_Pilsener (11. November 2008)

*Welche Steckdosenleiste? Wie wäre es mit Eigenbau?*

Hallo,

ich brauche eine neue Steckdosenleiste.

Die hier macht mir im Großen und Ganzen einen guten Eindruck (die 2x6-Version): brennenstuhl - Premium-Alu-Line Technik Leider hat sie keinen Überspannungsschutz und ist mit 40€ recht teuer.

Kann mir jemand eine vergleichbare Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz empfehlen? Wenn sie etwas billiger ist, ist das auch nicht schlecht. Alternativ geht auch ein Überspannungsschutz-Stecker und eine "normale" Steckdosenleiste.


Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Eigenbau aus? Eine selbstgebaute Steckdosenleiste mit Modding-Effekten wäre cool, aber ich weiß nicht, wie sicher das ist.


Gruß,
Jever


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. November 2008)

Ich hab das Ding hier Zwischensteckdose, Überspannungsschutz. Und dann halt ne normale Steckerleiste dahinter.

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2008)

HifiShop24.de - Hifi, Heimkino und Camcorder zu Sparpreisen.

Ich hab son teil (in etwa, hab das genau modell nicht gefunden...)

Hat den vorteil (abgesehen von überspannungsschutz) das es master/slave funktion hat, heißt wenn das mastergerät ausgeht (bei mir der PC), dann geht die ganze box aus (also alle geräte die sonst noch dran hängen...)


----------

